# dettached dew claws



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

my sisters pup- Bitsy's sister- has detached dew claws in the back. I had read that they had to be removed at 3 days or not at all. Is that true? Her claws are very floppy and seem like they would get caught on stuff. To make things more difficult they are black so it's hard to tell where to trim them. Does it cost less to get them removed if they are detached? Does it hurt very much? Should we even bother?


----------



## Angelbaby (Jan 24, 2013)

apparently very painful to get them done later on and could do nerve damage so my vet said, he told me to just keep trimming them back they'd be okay.Bazza had front and back dew claws when I got him.


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

Odie had a rear detached dewclaw removed when i had him fixed at about 10 months and he had no problems.I would have to look up the bill for cost but since this was done at neutering it was not that much.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I have had several foster dogs who get their dew claws removed when they are spayed/neutered at various ages. It seems to be the norm for vets around here to want to remove detached ones at the spay/neuter. I have dealt with the recovery a few times and it doesn't seem to bother them that much. It is a different story if they are attached and are useful, then I imagine you would be cutting muscle and bone and it would be a whole big deal.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

One of mine had a detached dew claw, and like the others said it was removed when he was neutered - no problem at all to do it then.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I would think they could remove it when she is spayed.


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. I guess it makes more sense to get all of the pain over at once than to do the dew claws now and the spay later


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

erinself said:


> Thanks guys. I guess it makes more sense to get all of the pain over at once than to do the dew claws now and the spay later


Too much anesthesia is not good either so it is safer to do it all at once.


----------

